# Doomsday Monolith



## VaUgHaNy86 (Aug 4, 2009)

Hey there, I'm looking at doing a Doomsday Monolith conversion, I actually quite like the one GW have come up with, now most of the bits I need to do it are fine, the only thing's I'm struggling with are the black centre extension pieces, I know they are from a fish tank somewhere but for the life of me I can't identify or find them anywhere, can any body help me with this?
Chris


----------



## Ravion (Nov 3, 2010)

The center is made from a 40 mm base and tubes from an aquarium pump or any plastic tubing will do just fine. The upper piece is made from plasticard and the glowing tubes are plasticord if I remember correctly.


----------



## VaUgHaNy86 (Aug 4, 2009)

Ah excellent, thank you, don't suppose you know what part of the pump they come from do you, as I can't seem to find them anywhere


----------



## Ravion (Nov 3, 2010)

Sorry, but that I don't know.


----------



## VaUgHaNy86 (Aug 4, 2009)

Ok no probs, hopefully somebody will know and be able to help


----------

